

Ask HN: Betting Game Concept - oswalpalash

Hello Fellow Hackers,<p>I&#x27;ve got an idea about a gambling game on the web. I&#x27;d like to learn from the devs about any technical&#x2F;legal difficulties which I may face while developing such a web-app. 
I&#x27;d like to have multiple parallel betting scenarios. There would be an incentive for the winners but no (cash) investment for players.<p>Please advice,<p>Thanks
======
Leander_B
Working in betting for >5 years. In EU, if real money involved, you will need
a gambling license. Bit hard to provide you with more help with the little
information you gave.

What would you like to know on technical side?

------
coralreef
Use bitcoin?

~~~
oswalpalash
Actually I wanted that there should not be any investment opportunity by
players. But thanks for the reply :)

